# Garage/Dining Room



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

This year for the party area I would like to use my 2 car garage for the "dining room." Any ideas or places to look on how to turn a garage into a gothic, spooky dining area? I am thinking lots of cobwebs in corners, etc. but would like to see how others might have accomplised this. I have checked on back posts and found a few things.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

A fake fireplace might be good. Mirrors too. Dead flowers. I saw good instructions on how to make faux wall slats on this forum and HauntProject.com. Small side tables with little oddities. A crystal ball and Tarot cards might be a good touch.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

how about some fake tourches on the walls -maybe a skelly hand holding them
13 hour clock,


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Try to find a carpet to roll out across the floor. Don't limit yourself to one carpet, think multiple.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

curtains to cover garage stuff..I used spider ones in mine(and some sheets)
table decorations
black tablecloths
over head lighting..pick a color
maybe a chandelier or two
pumpkins


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

dark sheets work well, too. Of course you could use white with blood splatters.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Fake windows with drapes, then you could rig a lightning machine outside of each and possibly a fan to blow the curtains inward.

As for the walls, you could use wood panels or something similar and wallpaper them and put lots of old looking bookcases against them.

Rummage through garage sales and swap meets to try and find antique looking wall sconces and a chandelier.

As said above, don't forget a great big rug (or multiple rugs)!


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for advise all! JohnnyL I enjoyed looking at your pics. Going to steal a few ideas if you don't mind!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Various necromancer potion bottles.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Glad you liked the pics, feel free to use any ideas.


----------



## blahwoo (May 7, 2008)

hey JohnnyL, i really like your ideas too. They're really awesome, i loved that foggy effect you have going in that garden/backyard.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Check out The Addams Family or shows/movies like that for inspiration.
Lots of candles. 
Use scene setters or hang Drapes everywhere! Go to thrift stores and such and buy sheets and curtains and dye them with RIT. Then just staple them up, but don't forget to create nice big pleats! That is one of those extra touches you might not think of.
Oh, and framed pictures! Lots of little details like pictures, books, nicknacks and stuff. 
But leave room for the guests!


----------

